# Artisan 5 min a day .....



## LadyCook61 (Jan 25, 2010)

I made up another batch of bread dough this morning, from the master recipe but added a mixture of vermont cheddar cheese powder, garlic powder, onion powder and Italian seasonings, pepper. Just baked 2 loaves and 2 pizzas. 
The books says to use a baking stone, I used my enamel dutch oven with the cover for the bread, first loaf , I put the dough in a cold dutch oven and cold oven, turned oven on , let it heat up and bake. When that was done, took out the bread, plopped the other loaf in the now hot dutch oven and baked til done. Both turned out fine. I used cornmeal on the bottom of the dutch oven to prevent the dough from sticking. 
As for the pizza, I used my cuisinart oven with the baking stone.
In June  my sister wants me to bake 10 loaves of bread for a fundraiser for her daughter's mission trip.  I don't know how I am going to do that .  At times like that I wish I had a bigger oven or a double oven.


----------



## abecedarian (Jan 25, 2010)

LadyCook61 said:


> I made up another batch of bread dough this morning, from the master recipe but added a mixture of vermont cheddar cheese powder, garlic powder, onion powder and Italian seasonings, pepper. Just baked 2 loaves and 2 pizzas.
> The books says to use a baking stone, I used my enamel dutch oven with the cover for the bread, first loaf , I put the dough in a cold dutch oven and cold oven, turned oven on , let it heat up and bake. When that was done, took out the bread, plopped the other loaf in the now hot dutch oven and baked til done. Both turned out fine. I used cornmeal on the bottom of the dutch oven to prevent the dough from sticking.
> As for the pizza, I used my cuisinart oven with the baking stone.
> In June my sister wants me to bake 10 loaves of bread for a fundraiser for her daughter's mission trip. I don't know how I am going to do that . At times like that I wish I had a bigger oven or a double oven.


 
If you're needing ten loaves, you just need three batches of dough.. If you don't have room in your fridge, just do bake one batch of loaves in the morning, and one in the evening. I can get two loaves on a round pizza stone at one time.  Last summer, I baked fifty loaves using three recipes from the book, and what I did was have three buckets of dough in the fridge at all times. Then I'd bake  the loaves in each bucket and then make more dough for the next day. One bucket held a double batch of dough, but since you don't need fifty loaves, you don't have to do that.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jan 25, 2010)

abecedarian said:


> If you're needing ten loaves, you just need three batches of dough.. If you don't have room in your fridge, just do bake one batch of loaves in the morning, and one in the evening. I can get two loaves on a round pizza stone at one time. Last summer, I baked fifty loaves using three recipes from the book, and what I did was have three buckets of dough in the fridge at all times. Then I'd bake the loaves in each bucket and then make more dough for the next day. One bucket held a double batch of dough, but since you don't need fifty loaves, you don't have to do that.


 I don't have room in the fridge, I have a side by side fridge.  I prefer not to donate day old bread, it all has to be done and donated the same day.  
My oven is small, 24 inch so my baking stone is small too.  I probably could squeeze smallish loaves on it.


----------



## babetoo (Jan 25, 2010)

could you make mini loaves or would that not serve the purpose?


----------



## bethzaring (Jan 25, 2010)

it looks like we are having company for a meal on Wednesday....haven't made this in a while, think I will start a batch tomorrow..


----------



## Alix (Jan 25, 2010)

Oh crap, this just reminded me about my sourdough starter...be back soon!


----------



## sparrowgrass (Jan 26, 2010)

I was making 16 loaves at a time for spay/neuter fundraisers--I baked them over the course of a week, and stuck them in the freezer as soon as they were cool, and took them out of the freezer the night before the sale.  They sold well, and many people were repeat customers, so they must have been good.


----------



## abecedarian (Jan 26, 2010)

sparrowgrass said:


> I was making 16 loaves at a time for spay/neuter fundraisers--I baked them over the course of a week, and stuck them in the freezer as soon as they were cool, and took them out of the freezer the night before the sale. They sold well, and many people were repeat customers, so they must have been good.


 
That's what  I did for Vacation Bible School, and everyone raved over the delicious bread. I got bread bags and ties from my local grocery store deli. Since I made so many loaves, I stored a lot in the freezer at the church.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jan 26, 2010)

abecedarian said:


> That's what I did for Vacation Bible School, and everyone raved over the delicious bread. I got bread bags and ties from my local grocery store deli. Since I made so many loaves, I stored a lot in the freezer at the church.


 
hmm that reminds me, my sister has a self standing freezer, perhaps I could bake some loaves in batches and freeze them in her freezer, that way she could take them to her fundraiser.


----------



## abecedarian (Jan 26, 2010)

LadyCook61 said:


> hmm that reminds me, my sister has a self standing freezer, perhaps I could bake some loaves in batches and freeze them in her freezer, that way she could take them to her fundraiser.


 

If you're feeling nice, you might sweeten the deal by making an extra loaf or two for her


----------



## jennyema (Jan 26, 2010)

LadyCook61 said:


> I made up another batch of bread dough this morning, from the master recipe but added a mixture of vermont cheddar cheese powder, garlic powder, onion powder and Italian seasonings, pepper. Just baked 2 loaves and 2 pizzas.
> The books says to use a baking stone, I used my enamel dutch oven with the cover for the bread, first loaf , I put the dough in a cold dutch oven and cold oven, turned oven on , let it heat up and bake. When that was done, took out the bread, plopped the other loaf in the now hot dutch oven and baked til done. Both turned out fine. I used cornmeal on the bottom of the dutch oven to prevent the dough from sticking.
> As for the pizza, I used my cuisinart oven with the baking stone.
> In June my sister wants me to bake 10 loaves of bread for a fundraiser for her daughter's mission trip. I don't know how I am going to do that . At times like that I wish I had a bigger oven or a double oven.


 

All the recipes I have seen call for baking in a preheated pot in a preheated oven.  What were the differences between the loave you cooked in a cold oven/cold pan and the hot oven/hot pan?


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jan 26, 2010)

jennyema said:


> All the recipes I have seen call for baking in a preheated pot in a preheated oven. What were the differences between the loave you cooked in a cold oven/cold pan and the hot oven/hot pan?


 
No difference in taste or texture .


----------



## jennyema (Jan 27, 2010)

LadyCook61 said:


> No difference in taste or texture .


 
Really?  Interesting.  Thanks.


----------



## Robo410 (Jan 27, 2010)

how did you time the first one compared to the second??


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jan 27, 2010)

Robo410 said:


> how did you time the first one compared to the second??


 
using math.    I know it takes about 15 min. for my oven to heat to 450 degrees and the recipe for a hot oven states 30 min . so I added 15 plus 30 min.  for total time for cold start oven.


----------

